# All Tegu Talk Staff Please Read!!!



## AB^ (Mar 12, 2008)

We would like to set up a mod/staff meeting with everyone being able to attend to discuss a number of topics regarding the future of our site. Our meeting will be this coming Monday (March 17)
at 8pm central time (that's 6pm pacific or 9pm eastern) in the TeguTalk Chatroom. If you will be unable to attend please let us know.


Thanks


----------



## COWHER (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm in...


----------



## ZEKE (Mar 13, 2008)

is it only for staff or can i come?


----------



## AB^ (Mar 13, 2008)

Zeke, the meeting will be staff only, I was thinking of just transferring all the staff to a temporary chatroom for the meeting so that the main chat will be open for regular members and guests.


----------



## Mike (Mar 13, 2008)

I'll be there, probably.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 13, 2008)

You could set up a mod-only IRC chat.
I believe that you could password protect it, or only give away the location of the irc to the admins.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Mar 13, 2008)

I should be able to make it. Let you know if I can't.


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 13, 2008)

I haven't been around much lately, but I will try to be there.


----------



## Lexi (Mar 13, 2008)

I should be there.


----------



## ZEKE (Mar 13, 2008)

aww okay :hifit i think you should leave the chat open and make a temp one for the meeting. i dont know what ill do if i cant be in the chat

:lymo


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 13, 2008)

I will not be able to make it. March 17 is Saint Patrick's Day and every year my family (being comprised of a bunch of drunken Irishmen) get together for the day. That coupled with it is also my Spring Break next week. I highly doubt, well actually know, I will not be in the right state of mind to participate. :tomu


----------



## Sammy (Mar 15, 2008)

I be there.


----------



## olympus (Mar 15, 2008)

ok


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 15, 2008)

OFF TOPIC



PuffDragon said:


> March 17 is Saint Patrick's Day and every year my family (being comprised of a bunch of drunken Irishmen) get together for the day.



I've being in Buenos Aires, Argentine main city, the last 4 days and we went to an Irish Pub two nights, and now I think they are the best! Maybe cause lots of ppl from everywhere in the world were there too or cause they had so much beer or probably cause I ended with a Norwegian blonde girl that night! LOL :twisted:


----------



## DZLife (Mar 15, 2008)

gebris353 said:


> OFF TOPIC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you serious?? Lucky son-of-a-biscuit!


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 16, 2008)

gotta love Viking Women.


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 16, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> gotta love Viking Women.


Hmm...I'm picturing a big woman with a hairy chest and horns on her head! :chin


----------



## MMRR - jif (Mar 16, 2008)

I forgot that it was St. Patty's Day. I will probably be late.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 16, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> PuffDragon said:
> 
> 
> > gotta love Viking Women.
> ...



LMFAO!!! THAT'S THE EXACT SAME THING THAT I PICTURED!!!
2 perverted minds think alike...... 

'~'


----------



## angelrose (Mar 16, 2008)

that's one of things when an image comes to mind and you most likely 'repeat' what you had for dinner


----------



## Mike (Mar 17, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> PuffDragon said:
> 
> 
> > gotta love Viking Women.
> ...



:shock:


----------

